# Think this flowerhorn needs a bigger tank?



## Nathan43 (Jul 9, 2007)

I thought this was worth posting


----------



## NORMAND (Oct 27, 2008)

dude thats just sad


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

that is terrible, i thought keeping them in a 55 was bad!

wonder how he keeps it clean...


----------



## heylady (Oct 14, 2004)

That is so sad....


----------



## noobdood (Jul 19, 2008)

Someone lock him in a closet and bang on the door to see how he likes it.


----------



## maddyfish (Jul 23, 2004)

This is not this fish's regular tank, he must have been put in there only for the vid. 
That fish could not be kept in that tank, it would become deadly toxic in a day or so.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Yeah...I highly doubt that's the tank he's always in. He just wouldn't be that big, beefy, and healthy looking, definitely not that active, and as mentioned, he'd probably be dead from ammonia poisoning in a day or two.


----------



## jcushing (Apr 6, 2008)

uh yeah when im bored i think ill try sticking my foot on my fishtank and antagonizing my fish... yeah that sounds fun :roll:


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

I thought the fish was going to rock the tank off the table there for a minute... lol

There's no way this fish was raised in this tank... and I agree he would die very quickly if left in that tank...

But if someone was selling a fish and wanted to get a good video to show the buyer this makes complete sense and isn't really cruel. Or the guy could just be antagonising his fish for fun... but without detail who is to judge...


----------



## StillaZilla (Aug 22, 2008)

The rapping on the glass with the fingernails was the cruel part. Have you ever been under water and hit two rocks together? Sound travels well in water.


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

StillaZilla said:


> The rapping on the glass with the fingernails was the cruel part. Have you ever been under water and hit two rocks together? Sound travels well in water.


But he wasn't slamming rocks together... he was tapping the glass with fingernails...

Next time your in a swimming pool tap your fingers on a drinking glass and tell me how bad it hurt... it doesn't...


----------



## StillaZilla (Aug 22, 2008)

I get it now. Those "Please do not tap on the glass" signs we see at public aquariums and pet stores are put there to protect children's fingertips from bruising.


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

Nope, tapping on the glass agrivates the fish. A fish that is agrivated daily by wondering children is sure to live a miserable stressed out life...

I don't mean to argue, but next summer take a glas in the pool with you and prove yourself wrong. No need to believe me


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Oh, the fish can hear you tapping on the glass all right. I obviously can't say how much it "bothers" them or not, but there's no doubt they hear it. No one said tapping on the glass hurt, so not sure where that came from.


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

StillaZilla said:


> The rapping on the glass with the fingernails was the cruel part.


.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Again, where does it state that it was cruel because it hurt? Maybe they simply meant it was cruel because it aggravates and stresses the fish.


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

If the guy caught the fish out of itâ€™s tankâ€¦ put it in a holding tankâ€¦ took a minute long video while tapping on the glassâ€¦ then put the fish back in itâ€™s tankâ€¦

Chances are chasing him around the main tank trying to catch him was a lot more stressful than tapping fingers on the glassâ€¦ Sure you can cross a line of being cruel if you do this frequently, but I see no reason to assume the guy does it frequently.

If thatâ€™s not enough then consider the amount of stress caused on a fish that is transported out of state to be displayed at a Cichlid Showâ€¦ or a fish being shipped for that matterâ€¦ which is more stressful/cruelâ€¦

No harm was doneâ€¦ the fish wasnâ€™t hurtâ€¦ far more cruel things are common in our hobbyâ€¦

And Sinâ€¦ no need to patronizeâ€¦


----------



## xalow (May 10, 2007)

My theory is that the fish could have been a recent purchase which is why it looks so healthy despite being in such a small tank.

Does anyone else find the little flowerhorn toy floating around to be a little creepy and more than a little bit tacky?

I think it may help the conversation if we look at the different ways "hurt" can be interpreted. Some may think of it as physical damage to the fish while others could see it more broadly as including things like stress. It is certainly reasonable to use either of these definitions of harm which could also then lead to different conclusion about whether or not it is cruel.

So this begs the question of how people feel about things that do not cause physical harm to a fish but could possibly stress them?

There is a difference for me between shipping a fish which I believe to stress it and just tapping on the glass which I also believe to be a stressor. Shipping a fish serves a purpose, showing a fish shows a purpose and even tapping on the glass of a fish tank serves a purpose. However, I think the desire to tap on the glass is rather infantile enjoyment from the reaction the fish makes. If the fish is stressed by the tapping and this stress is known to the person tapping then I think that it may be cruel to enjoy the suffering. On the other hand I have seen children tap at fish tanks with puffers in them only to see the puffers swim towards them. If a fish reacts well to the tapping then it wouldn't be cruel to the fish even if that was the person's intent.

What does everyone else think about what cruelty really means? Do people tend to tap on fish tanks out of curiosity or malice?


----------



## bunty82 (Dec 4, 2008)

very small tank.

NO comments. Thought you heard what you want to listen,

Get him a bigger tank.


----------



## StillaZilla (Aug 22, 2008)

Thanks Sin, thats exactly what I meant, eh.

nuff said :wink:


----------



## LJ (Sep 12, 2007)

You watch the video a few times in a row and you start wanting to slap the guys hand away.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

xalow said:


> My theory is that the fish could have been a recent purchase which is why it looks so healthy despite being in such a small tank.
> 
> Does anyone else find the little flowerhorn toy floating around to be a little creepy and more than a little bit tacky?
> 
> ...


those little toys give the fish something to play with when bored and makes them happier, which means a nicer looking fish, thats all that is used for.

my fish have never gotten stressed by tapping on the glass, they just come to me all excited and want food like always, and all the fish *** had have been the same way, not just cichlids. and a lot of other people having the same experience, so i dont know why that ever came up as being cruel, the only way i could find tapping the tank all out cruelty is if you start slamming it, but a light little tap is not hurting anyone.

a lot of fish stores put the "do not tap on tank" sign up because they dont want finger prints on there tanks, fish stores do the same thing.


----------

